

Show HN: Open Source Android App to Share to Clipboard - tasn
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tengu.sharetoclipboard

======
xwowsersx
Cool. I've been out of Android development for some time, but why does this
need be an Activity? Couldn't it simply be a service (an IntentService or
otherwise) that receives the intent and drops the text in the clipboard?
Aren't Activitys usually associated with some UI that fills the screen?

~~~
tasn
We've actually had issues with the app not showing in the share button when
using IntentService, but following your suggestion we'll give it another go.
:)

Thanks for your suggestion.

------
tasn
Additional links:

GitHub:
[https://github.com/tengusw/share_to_clipboard](https://github.com/tengusw/share_to_clipboard)

F-Droid:
[https://f-droid.org/app/com.tengu.sharetoclipboard](https://f-droid.org/app/com.tengu.sharetoclipboard)

------
Taig
How does this differ from the system "Share to clipboard" (at least on Android
5.0) option?

~~~
tasn
Android 5.0 doesn't have "Share to clipboard", it's actually provided by
Google Drive. Many (especially non nexus users) don't use Google Drive.
Furthermore, this app is also useful for people not using a Google based
Android, like the Amazon version or Replicant.

Edit: we also handle vcard and plan on adding other formats which Google drive
doesn't.

~~~
Taig
Interesting that drive provides this functionality, and not the system. Thanks
for clarification! (:

------
untitaker_
I've been using [https://github.com/johanhil/copy-to-
clipboard](https://github.com/johanhil/copy-to-clipboard). How does this one
differ?

~~~
tasn
I've also used it for a while. That one has an annoying visual bug (flashing
phantom activity) and doesn't support things other than text/plain.

We would have normally contributed back to the original project instead of
writing from scratch, but since it hasn't been improved in years, the author
is completely inactive and it's a fairly simple application, we decided to
roll our own.

~~~
untitaker_
Fair enough.

------
aw3c2
makimoto, you are hellbanned for ages and I don't really see why. Sorry!

Reposting makimoto's comment: Using "share to clipboard" from Alexey
Lyubeznov. His is 11kb. Yours is 1mb+. What does yours do that his does not?

~~~
tasn
Handle VCards and soon other types (this pulls in some libs).

Also, now looking following your comment, we are pulling in the appcompat
library for no apparent reason, we'll remove that, and it'll probably shrink
down the binary size. Thanks.

